# HD Radio tuners?



## mnfreelancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey all - I am in the market for a component, ideally rack mounted FM HD radio tuner for my audio system. Does anyone use an HD Radio tuner yet? I've so far not been able to find a pro-grade HD tuner, only home audio geared systems that lack a balanced output. I may have to settle for such a home audio component but wanted to pick your brains first. Thanks.


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never heard of one - but that doesn't mean they don't exist. You might look into broadcast suppliers to see if they carry such an item.

If you can't come up with one, you might make your own. Buy a car stereo with HD capability, add a 12V DC power supply, an antenna port for an external antenna, and a PC DI box to provide stereo L/R balanced audio output. Wrap it all in a nice 1RU rack case and mount away!


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 28, 2008)

I guess great minds think alike - I considered that HD car radio idea and that will probably be my next step if I can't find a suitable component...I'd probably just buy a mounting retrofit kit and mount it in a black 2U rack blank...


----------



## avkid (Apr 28, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend?
http://www.daysequerra.com/product.aspx?id=43
-
Contact  BSW for their best price.


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 28, 2008)

That's really nice Phil. I've always wondered if someone made something like that...


----------



## mnfreelancer (Apr 28, 2008)

avkid said:


> How much are you looking to spend?
> http://www.daysequerra.com/product.aspx?id=43
> -
> Contact  BSW for their best price.



Very nice indeed! That's what I'd buy if I weren't paying for it, but it is indeed ideal. Unless I win the lottery I feel that I'll have to settle for a consumer audio version or do the car audio conversion mentioned earlier...I'll call BSW anyway just to find out what they get for one...


----------



## silvrwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

You mean somthing like this: HD Radio Tuner

There is another version of this unit with digital outs: HDT-1X

Enjoy


----------



## museav (Apr 29, 2008)

You will probably have difficulty finding a receiver with balanced outputs and a 'reasonable' price tag, the same has been true for AM/FM tuners. A rack mount tuner with RCA outputs and a separate -10 unbalanced to +4 balanced interface might be the closest you can get without spending quite a bit on the receiver.


----------

